# Rimless Aquarium Sizes



## khoile (Jan 27, 2005)

fishscale said:


> Do rimless aquariums exist in large sizes? I've always wondered about this, since scolley built his himself, and while quite large, I was thinking more on the scale of 500-1000 gallons. Also, do people ever have glass aquariums at that scale? I'd imagine they would be too heavy. With acrylic aquariums at that size, are there any that are completely open on top?


Here's Amano rimless HUGE! tank.
http://photos.mongabay.com/en/349Takashi.htm


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

That has rims, but is open top...


----------



## gsd78 (Jan 13, 2004)

Not quite 500-1000 gallons, but over at Reef Central there are some 200+ gallon rimless glass tanks. 

Here are are few examples:
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1148228
http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1033086&perpage=25&pagenumber=1

I know there are more. I'll post them if I find them.

My 240gal cube is 48"x48"x24" and is made of 1" thick acrylic and has a 3" eurobrace around it. I don't think I've even see any large acrylics that were completely rimless.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

ELOS USA builds huge rimless glass tanks. Very expensive stuff, but so far all customers seem to conclude that it's worth every penny.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey, I found this thread while searching for vendors of rimless tanks. I wanted to post this link that also came up on the search. It is Tom Barr's rimless 180!

http://www.barrreport.com/general-p...lon-rimless-starfire-wood-scape-thus-far.html


----------



## 9am53 (Jan 23, 2008)

Is it a good idea to remove the top rim on a 29 gallon aquarium?


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

9am53 said:


> Is it a good idea to remove the top rim on a 29 gallon aquarium?


I would say no. I know people have done it with 10g's, and I'm sure someone has tried it with a 29, but I don't think it's worth the risk


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

rimless means the 4 glass panel will only hold themselves in place with the silicon glue alone. kinda scary if you think about it that way because you can see the front/back glass panel curved a little because of the water pressure. i built my 40 gallon custom at an experienced aquarium maker here.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

9am53 said:


> Is it a good idea to remove the top rim on a 29 gallon aquarium?


Nope. If a tank that tall came from the factory with a rim, it probably needs it. 

I have a DIY 10 gallon rimless tank, and it's doing fine, but has some minor deflection that would be scary in a taller tank.


----------



## YankyTexan (Mar 8, 2008)

IMHO the top rim on mass produced 29g tanks is not there for strength rather it serves as a "jig" to aid in the assembly process, covers (hides) the top edges of the four glass panels thus requiring less sanding/buffing on said glass panels and provides a ledge/lip for standard size glass tops.

Just my opinion, good luck.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

I do know that glasscages uses thicker glass on their rimless tanks. 1/2" glass, I believe. They do not offer acrylic rimless, but many other places do. I'm thinking maybe their supplier only gives them one size acrylic sheets??


----------

